# Good Machete



## 2000ShadowACE (Jan 14, 2014)

Can anybody give me any advice on a good quality machete? I've looked at Gerbers, but don't like how they look and feel. I have a cheapo wally world pos it works, but I'm afraid it will splinter if I hit anything bigger than a cattail.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Woodman's Pal Store - Flat Rate Shipping

heard nothing but good things about them from people that own one


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

pheniox17 said:


> Woodman's Pal Store - Flat Rate Shipping
> 
> heard nothing but good things about them from people that own one


I have two - in case one gets misplaced. Clears the bramble just fine.


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

imo you need to be careful on the gerber. 1. they are cheap but I find they rust really easy for what I thought would be stainless steel. They also ding up pretty easy as the blade is pretty.

If you are willing to pay 3x the price pick up a solid jungle machette, not a yard work / survival machette. Parang or burkha blades come to mind or something for bushwaking or used in asia. They are thicker, but heavier blades.

The gerbers are fine but the ones I have seen havn't been heavy duty blades. For the price they are good though.

Parang (knife) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Protect this House (Aug 12, 2013)

I've got a Gerber. It isn't the most rugged but I would say it holds up well for the price I paid for it.


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

I have bushwacked all my life (about 30 years) in the north west without a machete and have survived just fine.

IMO a good knife and a hatchet will be better than what you are looking for.


----------



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

I have two Cold Steel that we use around the farm and in my Suv. Paid about $20 online direct from them delivered to my door. A. Cheap - $20.00. B) rugged. Little one has used them for everything to include chopping vines and shrubs in the dirt. Yes it dulls the edge, and does put some rust on it but c) Very easy to sharpen using a Bastard file D) seem to be indestructible when it comes to the elements as wiffee has left them out in all kinds of weather and other than a bit of surface rust and E) haven't had one break a chip of steel out yet. I don't and haven't owned a Gerber machete. I have owned several Gerber Knives. Two that I bought in the 70's and 80's have markedly different steel than today's models have.


----------



## Nathan Jefferson (May 11, 2013)

i've heard good things about condors and some of the cold steels. But you don't really need an expensive machete, its a tool that you sharpen with a file not a knife you sharpen with a stone. I've used super cheap $5 deals for years and have never had any problems except for one or two broken handles on newer ones. They would fit almost all your machete needs but do watch out for the cheap plastic handles on them now, if you can find an old rusty one with a solid instead of hollow handle at flee martket or such you would do great.

I did go buy this years walmart special which was a $20 SOG tanto machete with a rubberized handle - I'll go whack it with a hammer a couple of times and if it doesn't break I'm sure it would fit 98% of your machete needs.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

I have been wanting to pick this up.


----------



## Nathan Jefferson (May 11, 2013)

Deebo said:


> View attachment 4051
> I have been wanting to pick this up.


They might look cool but the reason I picked it up is the much deeper bevel (is that the way to describe it?). You can see in the pic that the bevel goes back about 3/4 an inch and I'm wondering if that might be a little more efficient over the blunt edges of my current blades. Dunno. That and I just had to sneak something in for myself :'( don't tell the wife!


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

I grabbed one this morning, and was banging it on the porch today. I like the "skull cracker" on the bottom so it is a full tang. Was working sharp, and has a great feel. Will beat around the hoemstead with it, and see how it holds up.


----------



## Blackcat (Nov 12, 2012)

I have a gerber and a few cheap tramontinas. They are ok did I say cheap ? LoL I have heard good things about condor and like some of their designs. As a knife maker im just going to make my own eventually. Something built for more than just trimming the rhododendrons roses whatever.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

I have an 18" Ontario (US) machete and it does about everything I'd want a machete to do. I've had it for many years and the black (oxide?) finish seems to have held up pretty well. I mostly use it as a weed whacker...lol

Dave Canturbury has done a couple of good videos on machetes. If you have the time you may want to take a look. I know I have picked up a couple of pointers from watching his videos.


----------



## ThatSn1perGuy (Mar 21, 2014)

2000ShadowACE said:


> Can anybody give me any advice on a good quality machete? I've looked at Gerbers, but don't like how they look and feel. I have a cheapo wally world pos it works, but I'm afraid it will splinter if I hit anything bigger than a cattail.


Get a US military Vietnam machete, they are durable and have been proven to work.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

I have a super el'cheapo from harbor freight, probably less than $5. I sharpen it with a file does all I need one to do. It does have a wooded handle, held on by 2 rivets, but I wrapped it (the handle) with high voltage electrical tape to make it tacky and easier to hold onto.


----------



## ordnance21xx (Jan 29, 2014)

Cold steel has many

MOLON LABE


----------



## Nathan Jefferson (May 11, 2013)

Deebo said:


> View attachment 4051
> I have been wanting to pick this up.


I just picked up another one of these over the weekend - walmart here has them on clearance for $10, down from $20. Still 2x what one would cost at harbor freight but I think the better handle and better grind make it very much worth it.


----------



## Scotty12 (Jan 5, 2013)

I got a SOG Sogfari a while back. 20.00 and clears brush


----------



## Grim Reality (Mar 19, 2014)

Chiming in, I would second the vote for the Vietnam G.I. machete. Mine is hefty, well sized and balanced (machetes are supposed to be somewhat blade-heavy) and the sheath the government supplied with it is rot proof (some type of rubbized plastic material) and includes
a built-in sharpener that operates each time you pull the blade out. Elegantly thought out! It's a rugged blade...though ANY tool can be 
destroyed with misuse / abuse. It is notably more robust than Cold Steel types (which I also own).
Al


----------



## Scrappy CoCo (Mar 28, 2014)

I currently have the Gerber Bear G editions, its the Gator Series and they work great. I take them hiking with me every now and then.


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

I guess I don't understand the fascination with machetes. You can't very well skin a rabbit, cut fire wood, or kill a deer with it. If something needs killed I have guns and a bow, I have a machete and a corn knife, but I usually only use them to clean up the garden at the end of the season.


----------



## Conundrum99 (Feb 16, 2014)

I love the corn knife as a machete, super sharp, curved blade and good leverage.


----------



## dbitton (Oct 12, 2014)

I modified the saw back of my Ontario to a more aggressive staggered tooth.. It cuts about twice as fast now and it's a great tool.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

I have a Gerber andgot to use it at our new cottage yesterday to clear thick dry overgrowth, slicing like through butter, it was way too much fun. I love Gerber quality.


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

CRKT Halfachance is what I got, love it


----------



## dbitton (Oct 12, 2014)

Jeep, - dig the name.  I haven't seen that Columbia River knife before! Looks awesome.. What's the blade length & proximate weight??


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

I like the us made Ontario machete.


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

Just over a pound, blade is 14 inches. It has a good feel


----------



## Tennessee (Feb 1, 2014)

I have the Cold Steel 97KMS Kukri Machete. Never hacked my way through a jungle with it but work fine around the house and for camping.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

jimb1972 said:


> I guess I don't understand the fascination with machetes. You can't very well skin a rabbit, cut fire wood, or kill a deer with it. If something needs killed I have guns and a bow, I have a machete and a corn knife, but I usually only use them to clean up the garden at the end of the season.


You are not alone in not understanding the fascination. Many many years ago I bought an 18" Ontario US machete thinking I would come up with some uses for it. So far its a general purpose weed whacker, brush lopper that is collecting dust.

Maybe the fascination is that it makes for a terrifyingly brutal edged weapon. Just a guess on my part.


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

Maybe the fascination is that it makes for a terrifyingly brutal edged weapon. Just a guess on my part.

Hey it works


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

You mean you ran out of weeds? If it bothers you a great deal, I'd be glad to send you some of mine .

Jeep, I assure you that what I'm looking forward to is shredding them danged weeds. And brambles. Nasty things. I've got to get rid of them at least one more time before the snow flies. Thank goodness for global warming!


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

I got sage brush, but I am not using it for that, I am no knife sharpener, and I do not own a kit.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Lots of sage in the intermountain west, I can usually just walk through it with out needing to cut a path. When I was gardening I would use the machete to cut down corn stalks. I have used it a time or two to clear away some of the woodier weeds, so it has served a purpose.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Use it for gardening


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

Jeep said:


> I got sage brush, but I am not using it for that, I am no knife sharpener, and I do not own a kit.


Yeah. I hear ya. You mean you don't intend to let 'em get close enough to make you use a machete? No...? Ah, you mean you haven't ever used it, so it should still be sharp! Ok, then...


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

Never been used. But I am not gonna waste the blade on stuff I can tromp on.


----------



## scramble4a5 (Nov 1, 2012)

I recently picked up a Kershaw Camp 10. It is not the sharpest of blades but it does okay chopping brush. At 10" the blade is manageable. it comes with a really nice sheath. Got mine form Walmart.com. It wasn't terribly expensive.


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

http://www.amazon.com/Trademark-22-.../B002C4VRAE/ref=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&qid=1413169265
For 14.99 this has been my go to chopper for years.


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

Machetes can be non essential, but they definitely can also be useful. Maybe not in a SHTF unless you plan on heading for the hills, but camping and hunting I find uses for mine everywhere. In combination with a sturdy walking stick (or pole) it's a huge benefit when the trail you're following starts getting overgrown. A lot of game trails push through shrubs and saplings like they weren't even there, and when you're loaded down with gear, it's a benefit to be able to push most of it away with a pole, and cut it down when necessary with the machete. My wife and I both own sawbacks, and maybe they aren't the greatest saws in the world, but they do work. I've used it many times to size ridge poles, stock up firewood, and more. In SHTF, there's a lot of would-be bandits that would probably run away just at the thought of a "sword" fight.

Like I said, not a necessary tool; but I wouldn't leave mine at home unless I absolutely had to.


----------



## UCLAJediPrepper (Nov 9, 2014)

My favorite site for Machetes is Baryonyx Knife Company

I really like this one: Tramontina 14" Bolo Machete

Its super cheap and indestructible. Its scary sharp and feels nice and hefty.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

I just ordered a cold steel gladius machete. $15...hope its as good as the ones SARGE7402 has.


----------

